# Grain-Free Cat Food



## MystShadows (Jan 5, 2019)

I recently got a kitten who cannot eat grain or she will hurt herself by scratching. I was wondering if it would be okay to also give my hedgehog the cat food I use to feed her or if I should get something else


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It depends on the ingredients and the nutritional analysis. Can you post the brand and variety?


----------



## MystShadows (Jan 5, 2019)

https://www.purinaone.com/cats/prod...natural-grain-free-cat-food-with-real-chicken


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It's grain free but it's full of fillers like pea starch, cassava root, soy bean etc. Most Purina foods are low quality and not something I would feed to my hedgehog.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

wainwrights are good at grain free without all the fillers. If you wanted to put them on the same food.
Although ur better having a mix for the hedgehog anyway so you'll need others anyway.


----------



## MystShadows (Jan 5, 2019)

In that case, what’s a good brand to get for Gizmo? Something I could find at PetSmart perferably


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Sorry just checking Gizmo is the hedgehog ?? And do you want it grain free ??
I can find you a list, but I want to check these first sorry haha


----------



## MystShadows (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes. Sorry about that. It doesn’t need to be grain free. If we’re already getting him separate food, it shouldn’t matter


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Alright, you will beed to check them if they are on the place you want because I cant do that my phone doesnt like the website haha.
I can give you a list of good ones to use though

Cat foods: 
Arden grange Light Chicken
Royal chain indoor
James wellbeloved light Turkey
Harringtons Adult Chicken
Wainwrights mature Turkey 
Iams adult chicken
Hills Sceince plan Oral care
Burns chicken and brown rice
Applwas chicken and duck 
Blue Buffalo Sensitive Stomach
Indoor Health
Healthy Aging By Nature Ocean
Blue Buffalo Healthy Living
Chicken Soup Adult Cat 
Game Bird Go! 
Daily Defence Halo Spot's Stew Indoor Cat Chicken
Now Fresh Grain Free Adult Food
Vets kitchen Adult Chicken

I do use 2 dog ones
wainwrights duck (I have to cursh it though) 
Scincen plan (for small dogs) lamb with rice 

Some of these are better used in a mix of 2-3 of them than on their own but majorty if them are fine on their own


----------



## Askeptosaurus (Nov 10, 2015)

I always say mix a small breed dog food(for nutrition) with an indoor cat food(for fiber). I personally always recommend Nutro Ultra Toy Breed and Chicken Soup for the Soul Indoor Cat.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

I've got a question to add, must a hedghog get grain - free cat food or is single grain cat food with 32 % protein ok?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Hedgehogs dont need grain free cat food. So a single grain cat food is fine, as the protein is 32% its okay they need it 35% or less protein and 15% or less fat.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

When it comes to food, you have to do your own research and decide what you are comfortable with. There are many different mind sets out there for what is right and wrong with hedgehogs. What brands are good vs should be avoided. Is grain-free vs grain ok. A lot comes down to personal preference and beliefs.


About all you can do is to keep reading and do what you are comfortable with. Use the base recommendations and tailor it to your hedgehog's needs.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

@ Ria

Thank you, we bought my boy new food over the weekend so I was just worried it might cause him to be malnourished. The fat is 13%. So I think I'll stick to the food. 
Is it better if the kibble is bigger sized or smaller sized? Since the food I have is for kittens, which means that the kibble are really small.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Its better smaller in size. I use a mix of food with grains and some that are grain free. But as said its what you think is best for your hog too not just what others say.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Thank you! One last question that I'm paranoid about though, can hedghogs go on a hunger strike if their food is changed suddenly? 
If they can, how can I prevent it but still change his kibble?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes they can do that.
Change it slowly over a month
Week 1 25% new 75% old
Week 2 50% new 50% old
Week 3 75% new 25% old
Week 4 100 new
If he gets green stool on say week 1 do week 1 for 2 weeks, same for any other week if he gets green poo which is likely. You can use a probtic like benebac to help settle the stomach if he gets green stool to help settle his stomach (if needed)


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Great, thanks! I'll monitor his feces and google benebac, or ask my mom about it. Thank you for the help!


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

I found Bene-Bac on amazon. I plan to order some to have on hand.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Great, I'll check Amazon for them then, thanks for the help!


----------

